# New here



## Igor_the_figor (Apr 22, 2020)

New member here. Glad I?d found you using Tapatalk.


----------



## brazey (Apr 22, 2020)

Welcome...


----------



## TripleOvertime (Apr 22, 2020)

Welcome to IMF Igor


----------



## Arnold (Apr 23, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## REHH (Apr 23, 2020)

Hey Igor Welcome to The Forum


----------



## blergs. (Apr 24, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

